# profile pic???



## zontee (Oct 12, 2012)

how do i set my display pic?


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Go into settings at the top of page and then edit avatar (if that is what you meant) ? that will give you a picture under your name when you post.

Some people on here have pictures at the bottom of their post, I don't know how they get those :redface:


----------



## zontee (Oct 12, 2012)

lets see if i did it right


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

NZ Raw said:


> Some people on here have pictures at the bottom of their post, I don't know how they get those :redface:


In the user control panel, you can add a signature, it can include pictures or text. :smile:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

If I remember correctly, when you click to add the signature, it will display as though it's added; BUT I believe you have to also click on Save...
I know I had a bugger of a time at first. It looks like it's there; but it's really not!


----------

